# Prescription glasses ruin 3ds 3d effect



## bigpaws (Feb 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> in all the games I played, the 3D experience fit into the three categories described above. From the atrocious to the unnecessary to the reasonably well-implemented, I came away feeling sorely disappointed
> QUOTETry as I might to find the ‘sweet spot’ on the 3D slider, it just would not happen. While wearing my glasses, it felt like I was horribly drunk. You know the feeling – your brain still thinks it’s functioning normally, but your eyes and body don’t quite respond as they should. Not only did my eyes begin to hurt, but my brain literally couldn’t make sense of what I was seeing. Having endured a confused double vision for well over a few minutes, I eventually switched the 3D off and played the game as it was originally designed.


If this is true, it appears that people with glasses can't use the 3d effect on most games.
This bother me as I wear glasses and I could not use the 3d.
Then again though, I dont need it most times and when I do,
I will take of my glasses.
Thoughts?

Source


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 9, 2011)

That's really annoying sounding. But hey, what can they do?


----------



## HBK (Feb 9, 2011)

If this is true, the 3DS will be a major flop.


----------



## basher11 (Feb 9, 2011)

well that just sucks. guess I wont be using the 3D effects as much as I thought.


----------



## Presto99 (Feb 9, 2011)

Man, that stinks. Either I won't use 3D that much or I'll just take off my glasses when I play. Luckily I can see ok most of the time without glasses. I wonder why Nintendo hasn't mentioned this?


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 9, 2011)

Although I won't use 3D, it still sucks because I wear glasses.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2011)

I guess I'll have to take off my glasses when I play, no big deal


----------



## chyyran (Feb 9, 2011)

Again, different people have different responses to the 3D effect, to be sure, you're gonna have to see it yourself.


----------



## wchill (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn, that sucks! Means parallax is a bust for everyone with glasses (including me).
Might be a good time to pick up contacts though...


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

Bah, I'll believe it when it happens to me. The description doesn't even mention what his perscription was, or if he was using perscription sunglasses. Seems like a very isolated event that may have been to an expired perscription, or the fact he could have grabbed the wrong pair of glasses.

I have perscription glasses, and I can view 3D movies with the glasses on. I call bullshit.


----------



## nl255 (Feb 9, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> well that just sucks. guess I wont be using the 3D effects as much as I thought.



Unfortunately, I don't think there will be any way to tell if 3D is required to beat the game (without a walkthrough) except to either buy it and hope for the best or wait until someone has tried to beat it without 3D.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 9, 2011)

This is a statement from one person. As much as the 3DS has been play tested at this point, you would think the issue would have been brought up before hand, if it universally does not work with people wearing glasses.


----------



## bigpaws (Feb 9, 2011)

it could be the think where people complained about the headaches etc where those people had glasses
that would explain it since this guy said he had that problem with it
or maybe he is a troll and lied 
idk but it makes me worry
still, the power in the hardware is the major motivation, no the 3d for me


----------



## Harsky (Feb 9, 2011)

I fall under the category of, "needs prescription glasses constantly" so taking them off for 3D movies is NOT an option. I find it unbelievable that when I tell people trying to sell anything 3D to me, they always go for, "why not get contacts or laser eye surgery?" 

Had high hopes that the 3DS will make 3D fun but this news kinda disappoints me.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Again, different people have different responses to the 3D effect, to be sure, you're gonna have to see it yourself.


I was thinking the same thing, it probably will still work with me...


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh no! Now I'll have to remove my glasses two whole minutes to see the 3D effect before turning it off for good!
Seriously, we shouldn't care about 3D. Its just a gimmick.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 9, 2011)

It's a good job I'm myopic rather than hyperopic.


----------



## bigpaws (Feb 9, 2011)

it said he was nearsighted with x2.5 i think
i think i may have worse then that
as i am nearsighted but all is a blur 2ft and beyond without them
i dont like contacts and i dont have the option to have lasics yet

i hope it is not true for me 
i still am preordering it though


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 9, 2011)

I wear glasses, but I don't see myself using 3D too much anyway. I might take off my glasses if I find it absolutely necessary, as I can still see about 1.5 feet without them.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 9, 2011)

2.5 strength? Hot damn, that's powerful. I'm guessing that maybe lowering the 3D should fix it for lower strength prescriptions.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, might as well get a NGP now. Think I may just pass on the 3DS until the following year, I'd rather have my NGP for Christmas.

3D: A game changer for only some people!


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Yeah, might as well get a NGP now. Think I may just pass on the 3DS until the following year, I'd rather have my NGP for Christmas.
> 
> 3D: A game changer for only some people!


Do you wear glasses? If so did you see the 3DS yourself? It different with other people.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 9, 2011)

Some things to consider-
Your prescription will tend to have a good distance to focus at- I have known several people with stuff they do needing extreme close up work have to specially request glasses capable of (kind of hard to keep your head 70cm back in an engine bay).
Others have already mentioned expired prescription- I am sure we have all experience with people who have "perfect" eyesite until the time you manage to trick them into going to an opticians. The same applies to people who are already have glasses.
Those with varifocals or glasses that have a slight fish eye effect are more likely to lose the 3d effect- the effect relies on some conditions being true and one of those is effective distance between eyes which such lens will mess up or indeed it could merge fields intended for the other eye (no difference no 3d).

Modern 3d films are shutter shutter or polarised image affairs- this is lenticular which is a different technique entirely. It is something like looking at the top of a series of prisms hence fish eye which might pull light from the other "side" destroying the effect. It also means contacts might do the job as well but I have no real grounding in that side of things.

I am not sure if the lens had some form of polarised coating and likewise the screen might act as a weak polariser (those filters you get* that do it are little more than parallel strips/strings of plastic- see the more traditional lenticular stuff (the cereal box/kids magazines "moving images" sorts of things). That will destroy the 3d effect very quickly.

*you need not pull me up on "circular" polarisation.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wear glasses so if this is correct, then it won't work well for me and a lot of other gamers. And it wasn't because of him that the 3D was all kooky, it was because of the glasses.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you near-sided it really doesn't matter because you right there at 3DS and could just simply take them off.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Yeah, might as well get a NGP now.



I'm in the same boat.


----------



## redact (Feb 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most gamers with visions problems (such as myself) are short sighted meaning that they shouldn't be wearing glasses when they play handhelds (unless they are complete idiots and want their eyesight to get even worse) 
3d tvs on the other hand are bad for me because i either need to wear two sets of glasses or sit unreasonably close for the 3d effect to work..


----------



## Isaac_GS (Feb 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you near-sided it really doesn't matter because you right there at 3DS and could just simply take them off.



I can't read the text on Dragon Quest IX without glasses from 6-8 inches away.  I can read the text from 3-4 inches away, but that means I can only see half a screen at a time.  So for me, "taking off the glasses" is out of the question for anything that requires actually enjoying the game.  I can't be the only one like this.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 9, 2011)

I wear glasses, but I am also near-sighted. Shouldn't make a difference if I have them on or off, because I can still look at an object a little distance away from my face. The effect to make an object appear closer or farther away may change your focus, but the actual distance away will always be the same. Might be a problem with people who are far-sighted though.

This is still from "one" person's POV out of many, where the others have had no such problem. Not all of them may wear prescription glasses, but a good number probably do, and if such a problem was rampant among all users with glasses, then why haven't they chimed in? If we were to hear a dozen reviews with a similar perspective, then I'd be cautious about getting one, but that is not the case here.


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 9, 2011)

Well they did advertise it as 3D without glasses...


----------



## redact (Feb 9, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Well they did advertise it as 3D without glasses...


you sir, are a legend


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I don't need to take my glasses off for my PSP or DS (yes, I'm nearsighted). I can play them fine, but my glasses would just trash the 3D effect. It's a "small" inconvenience but it's just another annoying one, and any farsighted person will just be fucked.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 9, 2011)

I kinda expected this as glasses ruin 3D movies for most people as well.

But the thing is I saw many people wearing glasses and playing the 3DS both at E3 and the NYC event.

Go figure?


----------



## redact (Feb 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you got your glasses they should have told you something along the lines of taking off your glasses when using a computer and reading/etc
ignoring that warning is a good way to ensure you are going to be shelling out for thicker glasses each year for the rest of your life


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Yeah, might as well get a NGP now. Think I may just pass on the 3DS until the following year, I'd rather have my NGP for Christmas.
> 
> 3D: A game changer for only some people!


Wow, you just love your chances to put down the 3DS and praise the NGP. Every single chance ya get.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> But I don't need to take my glasses off for my PSP or DS (yes, I'm nearsighted). I can play them fine, but my glasses would just trash the 3D effect. It's a "small" inconvenience but it's just another annoying one, and any farsighted person will just be fucked.
> It may just be me, but most of the time I take them off to play. id not like to wear them 24/7.
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, no offense, but I did expect him to come here and post something of what he just posted.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just getting sick of people slinging the same "NGP brings nothing new but the 3DS is so new!" shit around every corner here.

I'll admit my comment there was a bit trolling though, so you got me there.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for trolling too; I just really want people to know that the consoles are a lot more equal then people might think.

I also have to agree with you; the NGP seems to beat the 3DS in a lot of categories. We really just need to have them for the final answer.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 9, 2011)

HBK said:
			
		

> If this is true, the 3DS will be a major flop.


this.

and to nintendo:


Spoiler


----------



## Ikki (Feb 9, 2011)

Of course, 3D without glasses. Makes perfect sense. 

Dammit, already done.

Well, I'll get it anyway. Won't get the 3DS for the 3D and also I don't use glasses (yet)


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2011)

HBK said:
			
		

> If this is true, the 3DS will be a major flop.
> No, it just wouldn't be as good as it could have been.
> 
> QUOTE(SPH73 @ Feb 8 2011, 09:35 PM) I kinda expected this as glasses ruin 3D movies for most people as well.
> ...


Orly? Well good then.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 9, 2011)

Won't know until I try, as I wear glasses as well.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 9, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> This is a statement from one person. As much as the 3DS has been play tested at this point, you would think the issue would have been brought up before hand, if it universally does not work with people wearing glasses.


Agreed.  Nintendo would not have overlooked something this obvious.
Plus, just switch to contacts.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 9, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Doesn't Iwata have glasses too?

I wouldn't expect them to make a system if the developers can't enjoy it...


----------



## Ikki (Feb 9, 2011)

_And_

With the massive amount of people having already tested the 3DS on the events, we would have more reports of this happening, a lot more reports.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 9, 2011)

*Posts merged*



			
				Slyakin said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigpaws (Feb 9, 2011)

probably was just like the rumor that it hurt to play


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 9, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Snippy Snip Snip


I really just lolled at that pic.

It completely changes the whole topic.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 9, 2011)

I take my glasses off to play the NDS anyway so...


----------



## CarbonX13 (Feb 9, 2011)

I doubt that it affects all people with prescription glasses. I mean, look at Satoru Iwata. He seems to be handling the 3DS just fine.


----------



## wchill (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I can see at least 3 feet in front of me. Oh well.
Would contacts work?


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2011)

wchill said:
			
		

> Well, I can see at least 3 feet in front of me. Oh well.
> Would contacts work?


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well... I doubt this is a universal thing for the reasons already mentioned above. In this case I'm guessing the minority will just have to suffer.
I'm long-sighted myself so it's not really looking all that good for me. I mean, I wouldn't have used the 3D effect much anyway but I'd have at least liked to try it out here and there on the games I get.
This really reinforces my dilemma... 3DS with 3D as a graphics enhancer - but possibly no 3D for me, NGP with... better graphics that I can actually see.
Looks like E3 will be decision time.


----------



## hakujintanuki (Feb 9, 2011)

How about a report confirming the opposite?

I played several 3DSs at Nintendo World in January.  I wear glasses.  I had no problems.   And I can tell you there were countless people there who also wore glasses.  If this was an actual issue, you would have heard about it weeks ago.  I think this guy is either an idiot, or has a very isolated problem, or bottleglass glasses.

I really laughed at this part, though:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I eventually switched the 3D off and played the game as it was originally designed.


Pretty sure the game was designed to be played with 3D on.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 9, 2011)

hakujintanuki said:
			
		

> How about a report confirming the opposite?
> 
> I played several 3DSs at Nintendo World in January.  I wear glasses.  I had no problems.   And I can tell you there were countless people there who also wore glasses.  If this was an actual issue, you would have heard about it weeks ago.  I think this guy is either an idiot, or has a very isolated problem, or bottleglass glasses.
> 
> ...



ahh, very reassuring. i was frightened when i read the title.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 9, 2011)

Well on my left eye I can't focus on close objects and it's.. 0.75 if I remember correctly. As for my right, it's got some astigmatism (god I hate astigmatism correction glasses, they make the world look so trapezoid-ish).
But I mean when I go to the cinemas or something, I wear the 3D glasses over my own glasses, and I can see just fine.


----------



## xist (Feb 9, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> when you got your glasses they should have told you something along the lines of taking off your glasses when using a computer and reading/etc
> ignoring that warning is a good way to ensure you are going to be shelling out for thicker glasses each year for the rest of your life



That is just scaremongering rubbish....


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Feb 9, 2011)

If his is true I'd say it's very very rare. I know plenty of people with glasses who have no problem with 3D, but my mother has always complained that they are un-watchable, blurry and painful. I always thought she was just being awkward but this makes me think again.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Exactly. Doesn't Iwata have glasses too?
> 
> I wouldn't expect them to make a system if the developers can't enjoy it...



Hideo Kojima can't stand games and doesn't play them. I'm sure Nintendo have a different culture but there's no need for devs to play the games.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 9, 2011)

It seems their glasses-free 3d contains alot of flaws.
So i would not say that 3d without glasses is very complete.
Maybe in a future revision they will get it better.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 9, 2011)

I wear glasses and I'll wait till I actually play the 3DS myself before agreeing to some idiot on the web.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 9, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I wear glasses and I'll wait till I actually play the 3DS myself before agreeing to some idiot on the web.


Agreed.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 9, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Hideo Kojima can't stand games and doesn't play them.


That makes him nothing more than a common prostitute.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Feb 9, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, but I think the fees he earns would probably have him count as a high class trick.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 9, 2011)

I see no mentions of contacts, any issues with those?


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 9, 2011)

You guys are suckers for instantly buying this bullshit.  I saw a 3d movie wearing my regular glasses and it was fine.  I'm willing to bet I can view 3d on 3DS perfectly.


----------



## dragonjud (Feb 9, 2011)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> You guys are suckers for instantly buying this bullshit.  I saw a 3d movie wearing my regular glasses and it was fine.  I'm willing to bet I can view 3d on 3DS perfectly.



This!
Unless your glasses have the thickness of a glass bottle bottom, I wouldn't buy any of this nonsense.


----------



## Midna (Feb 9, 2011)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> You guys are suckers for instantly buying this bullshit.  I saw a 3d movie wearing my regular glasses and it was fine.  I'm willing to bet I can view 3d on 3DS perfectly.


+1
My whole family has vision glasses except me, and we see 3D movies all the time.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 9, 2011)

3D with glasses still works well on me despite wearing glasses (I own a 3D television), so this most likely will work on me even if there's a few minor problems but even those problems won't stop me from playing this awesome system as there is a 2D option in case of annoyance or strain.


----------



## Arras (Feb 9, 2011)

dragonjud said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually my glasses are extremely thick... (Without my glasses something has to almost touch my face in order for me to see it sharp) Let's hope there'll be no problems. I preordered one anyway, if it is like the guy said I'll just keep the 3D off.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 9, 2011)

I have bad news for you guys who are picking up the NGP over the 3DS. I played it and it gave me cancer. I'm sure you'll all believe me, too, since i'm just as reputable as this guy...


----------



## jceggbert5 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, Nintendo _is_ advertising it as "3D, *without glasses*"...  Just a thought...


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 9, 2011)

With how many countless millions of people wear glasses, I find it very had to believe this is a universal effect. Will some people have problems seeing the 3D on the 3DS? Yes, undoubtedly. Just as people have problems with 3D Movies and TV. But blanket statements like this are just silly, as is everybody suddenly thinking it's the end of the world based on one person's experiences.

Bottom Line: Sucks if you can't see the 3D, but the vast majority of people won't have a problem.

EDIT: +1 to Twinretro, and would like to throw I also wear a realtivly high prescription (-5.75) and haven't had a problem with 3d tv or movies.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 9, 2011)

The president of Nintendo wears glasses!!! You dont think he would have noticed the problem?! This is fucking stupid. Im not taking some random guy on the internet word for it. Of all the people who have gone hands on with the 3ds over these past months, you dont think any of them wore glasses? If this truly was a problem something would have been said day one at E3. 


and even if it is a problem..... i dont care cuz I got 20/20 vision bitches! word!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 9, 2011)

ppl have seen cross eyed videos (on youtube) in 3d with glasses, tht is totally messing with your vision (even me)... maybe headaches will be more than normal though i disagree on tht too. i wear glasses in my house while my family does not (usually) and i was the only one who could see the cross-eyed 3d
notice no one commented on fast's post in the first page, IMO it was too difficult to grasp lol


----------



## spinal_cord (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't wear glasses myself, but don't they work by magnifying the light in front of the wearer? Surely the only difference between wearing or not wearing glasses, would be that the 'sweet spot' would be either much closer or much further away from the 3DS screen?


----------



## xist (Feb 9, 2011)

Glasses don't magnify, they refract the light to either bend it more or less (dependent upon your prescription which is determined by lens and corneal powers) so that it falls in focus on your retina.


----------



## Pazuzu (Feb 9, 2011)

Pretty sure the guy just has a squint/lazy eye or something. Those of us with glasses weren't any less gapingly enamoured by the 3D at the Amsterdam event.


----------



## xist (Feb 9, 2011)

A squint, or reduced stereo-acuity or any number of other eye issues that stop your eyes working binocularly would certainly cause issues. If you've got Prisms in your prescription that means you...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2011)

nl255 said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been stated that the 3D is just visual; though it may make some aspects of gameplay easier, it shouldn't be essential.

By "just visual" I mean just an add-on effect; it's obvious it's visual.


----------



## imz (Feb 9, 2011)

solution: buy an NGP instead!


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 10, 2011)

imz said:
			
		

> solution: buy an NGP instead!



NGP is 3D too, the real suggestion is turn off the 3D effect.


----------



## Sir Spanky (Feb 10, 2011)

It could be the lens-type and not just 'glasses'.

UV filters/polycarbonate lenses/different refractive sizes and other optional extras might be the cause.

i.e. it may well be a lot more specific than just prescription glasses


----------



## Ikki (Feb 10, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t278577-i-got-to-play-t...t&p=3450314


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 10, 2011)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> Well, Nintendo _is_ advertising it as "3D, *without glasses*"...  Just a thought...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leeday100196 (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't care, I don't (and probably never will) need glasses so I'm safe when it comes out, and I PITY THE FOOL who needs glasses to play a small screen game.


----------



## kiafazool (Feb 10, 2011)

wow thats another nintendo fail

my eyes are fricking weak and i cannot see without them

if it doesn't make sense to others - i went to this print world show where they had this booth showing off a new 3d (red + blue glasses) calendar that was 3d. i put the glasses on and it had no effect other than tinting my eyes blue and red

so i was thinking about this being a problem and it looks like its true now


----------



## xist (Feb 10, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> I don't care, I don't (and probably never will) need glasses so I'm safe when it comes out, and I PITY THE FOOL who needs glasses to play a small screen game.



At some point virtually everyone needs glasses, and that goes double if you don't need them now. This whole story is poppycock if applied on a mass scale....what applies for one person is not universally applicable.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 10, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/t278577-i-got-to-play-t...t&p=3450314




HELLO HOW ARE YOU

This thread is obsolete


----------



## leeday100196 (Feb 11, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> wow thats another nintendo fail
> 
> *my eyes are fricking weak and i cannot see without them*
> 
> ...


LOL nobody can see without their eyes... I know you mean glasses but it's still HILARIOUS!


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 11, 2011)

You guys do know that this is false, right?

Several people with glasses have confirmed that they can see the 3D effect.

[/endtopic]


----------



## Santee (Feb 11, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> You guys do know that this is false, right?
> 
> Several people with glasses have confirmed that they can see the 3D effect.
> 
> [/endtopic]


Maybe they don't have * Prescription* glasses?


----------



## machomuu (Feb 11, 2011)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this may be a good sign.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 11, 2011)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We already have confirmation that few have prescription lenses.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------

